# error with ArtPath/Gerber Sabre router



## SignTown (Feb 4, 2008)

Hello all, this is my first time on this forum.
I work for a sign and display company using a Gerber Sabre 408 router.

I am getting an error when I go to cut out some letters.

"no shapes remaining" 

This only happens with 2 of the letters in this sign. I enlarged them slightly and it cut fine, but the customer has not happy.

Using: PC, Gerber Composer and Gerber ArtPath

Has anyone ever had this error, and if so, how did you get around it?

Thanks

signtown


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum SignTown.

If you don't get an answer here try cnczone dot com. They get pretty deep in the cnc stuff.


----------



## ANGRYMAN (Feb 24, 2008)

There may be open points on those shapes. This can be corrected in artpath by selecting the shape and clicking on the join option in the shapes dropdown. Another issue may be the size is too small for the tool being used. If I knew more about the job I may be able to offer more advise.

Good Luck!


----------

